# Towing Issues



## jcnsue (Nov 12, 2008)

We have a new 23rs, love it and our tow vehicle is the 1998 ford expedition 5.4, tow package. This is new to us, and unlike any popup we had. The equalizer hitch with 1000# bars should be more than capable. Towing home last weekend, occasionally it seems to bounce inbetween, kindof like someone is jumping up and down on the hitch in a rythym. Sometimes its worse and sometimes not at all. Very unsettling. Our hybrid travelstar did a bit of it although less pronounced. Obviously trailer weight is considerably more. The hitch and bars hold the vehicle and trailer relatively level, they were set up by the dealer for us. Is this typical of larger travel trailers, do I have to live with this, or is there something i need to adjust. The equalizer bars are quite tight to put on, raising the truck up 2" or so and then flipping the chain link up on the bracket. Could they be too tight. Our expedition only has 48000 miles and has been checked out supposedly very tight. Is it the tow vehicle. Any thoughts would be appreciated.
jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The dealers (for the most part) are notorious for just slamming the hitch on the truck and sending you on your way.

You need to understand how this works and be able to adjust it with confidence.

Take the time to download the setup guide and plan on spending 3hrs getting the hitch adjusted properly. Once this is done that "porpoising" effect will all but be eliminated.

Click here for the Equalizer setup guide.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Our Expedition did a fair job with our trailer and the Equalizer hitch and 1,000 lb bars. It took me several tries to get it adjusted just right though. I would carefully go through the instructions for the hitch and follow the directions to adjust the hitch. That will get you close and then you can tweak it to what works for you. I found that once close, adjusting the number of washers up or down allowed me to get it just right. It's a bit time consuming but once you get it you'll be set. The only other thing you might try is increasing the tire pressure. Normally with the Expedition I would run the tires at 32 to 35 psi but when towing I would set them at 40 to 42 psi and it seem to ride better. Good Luck.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi jcnsue









Welcome to Outbackers! 

You mention that you have an Equalizer Hitch w/1,000 lb bars, but then you mention flipping the *chain link* up on the bracket








Oregon Camper gave you the link to the actual Equal-i-zer Hitch website, which will not help if you have a different type of weight distribution system.
The Equalizer system does not have chains, but has bars that are set up on an adjustable "L" bracket.

Please let us know exactly which w/d system you have, so that we can give you more accurate advice


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Jcnsue!

Welcome to the Outbackers group!!! Glad you found us... Although, I haven't actually set up our hitch yet, I did want to welcome you to the group. There are lots of great people here with lots of great advice!

Just curious - where do you live?


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

jcnsue said:


> We have a new 23rs, love it and our tow vehicle is the 1998 ford expedition 5.4, tow package. This is new to us, and unlike any popup we had. The equalizer hitch with 1000# bars should be more than capable. Towing home last weekend, occasionally it seems to bounce inbetween, kindof like someone is jumping up and down on the hitch in a rythym. Sometimes its worse and sometimes not at all. Very unsettling. Our hybrid travelstar did a bit of it although less pronounced. Obviously trailer weight is considerably more. The hitch and bars hold the vehicle and trailer relatively level, they were set up by the dealer for us. Is this typical of larger travel trailers, do I have to live with this, or is there something i need to adjust. The equalizer bars are quite tight to put on, raising the truck up 2" or so and then flipping the chain link up on the bracket. Could they be too tight. Our expedition only has 48000 miles and has been checked out supposedly very tight. Is it the tow vehicle. Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> jim


jcnsue- It sounds like you have the EZ-A-Lift system. Make sure that your TV raises up high enough. That will take the tention of of the chains, making it easier to raise the bracket. It also helps when you are on level ground versus sloped. The bouncing should go away as long as the bars are in line with the TV. Make sure the TV and TT are level and paralell to the ground, when on flat even ground. Hope that this helps.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME !!! in general it sounds like you have too little tongue weight. MAny have had this same problem and found that with proper adjustment, the bouce will be eliminated. the suggestions of gettign the hitch set up right are so true. load the trailer just how you would travel, considering tongue weight. Set up the hitch and make your final adjustments. Confirm your hitch brand and model and we can help you more.

Good luck - Keep us posted.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

What type of tires do you have on the expedition? If they are "P" rated (passenger) they will have soft side walls for the (car) like ride. Most will replace the tires with "LT" tires (light truck) with a stiff sidewall and are load rated (C,D,E) for the extra weight of the TT. James


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

skippershe said:


> You mention that you have an Equalizer Hitch w/1,000 lb bars, but then you mention flipping the *chain link* up on the bracket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts. If your hitch uses chains for torquing the weight-distributing bars, then it is not an Equal-i-zer hitch, but some other sort of weight-distributing hitch. We had problems with "porpoising" after installing our Equal-i-zer hitch, but I got rid of the problem by flexing the bars more - that is, throwing more of the tongue weight onto the front axles.

The best advice I can give you - and this applies to any WD hitch, is to measure the height of both the front and the rear wheel openings on your truck before you hitch up, and then again after you hitch up. If everything is adjusted properly, both wheel openings will be lower to the ground, but they should both be relatively close in the distance they have "squatted." That will ensure that you have divided the load on the rear of your truck evenly between the front and rear axles and should, in theory, cause your truck to ride level and handle well. Too much weight on the rear axles, and you become "steering light." Too little weight on the rear, and the steering gets hard. And either situation will cause the bounce that gives you and your family that "ookey" feeling after a trip to the campground. (Been there, done that!







)

If the front wheel opening isn't squatting as much as the rear, you need to flex the WD bars more, in order to distribute more tongue weight up front (you need more chain links dangling). If the front wheel opening is squatting more than the rear, then you have too much weight being thrown forward and need to flex the WD bars less (fewer chain links dangling).

Also - some roads are just very uneven and you cannot fix that with your WD hitch. But I have found that driving a little faster or a little slower - whichever you are comfortable with - will help this out. There is a harmonic frequency between the suspensions on your your TV and your trailer, and it can be disrupted by the surface upon which you drive. Adjusting your speed can change the frequency and smooth out the ride some.

(And James' suggestion about using LT tires with a higher load rating is a good one also. Your Expy probably came with passenger tires - so the ride feels good. My truck tires take 80 psi and the sidewalls are stiff. Your tires can add to the bounce - remember those big balls we used to bounce on as kids?!)

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Sounds like he has what i have -- a Reese Weight Distribution hitch with 1000# bars ... not and Equalizer


----------



## jcnsue (Nov 12, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Hi jcnsue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the chain sysytem with a 1000# round bars that snap up into the head. Its at the camper so i don't know the brand off hand. thanks


----------



## jcnsue (Nov 12, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> What type of tires do you have on the expedition? If they are "P" rated (passenger) they will have soft side walls for the (car) like ride. Most will replace the tires with "LT" tires (light truck) with a stiff sidewall and are load rated (C,D,E) for the extra weight of the TT. James


the tires are goodyear wrangler rt/s standard load 265/70/17 max load on sidewall states 2535#


----------



## jcnsue (Nov 12, 2008)

MJRey said:


> Our Expedition did a fair job with our trailer and the Equalizer hitch and 1,000 lb bars. It took me several tries to get it adjusted just right though. I would carefully go through the instructions for the hitch and follow the directions to adjust the hitch. That will get you close and then you can tweak it to what works for you. I found that once close, adjusting the number of washers up or down allowed me to get it just right. It's a bit time consuming but once you get it you'll be set. The only other thing you might try is increasing the tire pressure. Normally with the Expedition I would run the tires at 32 to 35 psi but when towing I would set them at 40 to 42 psi and it seem to ride better. Good Luck.


another member linked me to the equalizer set up guide, but now i realize i don't have the equalizer brand set up, i have the round bars that snap in from under the head and the chain and bracket set up. i don't have it here so i'm not sure of the brand. thanks.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Don't overlook basic maintenance- with a 10 year old truck you probably have worn shocks, which can make other issues more prominent.


----------



## jcnsue (Nov 12, 2008)

kjp1969 said:


> Don't overlook basic maintenance- with a 10 year old truck you probably have worn shocks, which can make other issues more prominent.


thanks, shocks have been replaced with monroe gas magnum hd shocks. i've had a competent shop loook over the frnt end, seemingly ok. thanks


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, the key thing will be to get your weights and be sure the systems is set up correctly. doing this on your own will help you understand how to adjust and fine tune it for optimized performance.


----------



## jcnsue (Nov 12, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Well, the key thing will be to get your weights and be sure the systems is set up correctly. doing this on your own will help you understand how to adjust and fine tune it for optimized performance.


theres a recycling place nearby, it might be a week or two before i can get there with the trailer, but i'll get it weighed and front and rear weights on the truck. i'll try to get there without the trailer and do it unloaded. i'll get back with those. maybe someeone can help me understand gawr and gvwr when i get those weights. thanks


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I do have the "Equalizer" brand setup and will vouch for the others in the "check your setup" area. My dealer put our Equalizer on and did a decent job but it was not dialed into my truck and camper. As a result, I got some sway and I also got the porpoising you are referring to. I actually porpoised so bad one time on a road in Oklahoma that I dislodged my rear slide from the tracks in the ceiling and had to go through a bit of a pita getting it back into the tracks and setting it all back up again so it slid smoothly and straight. After that, I spent some time getting my setup dialed in right. Never have experienced any sway since then. The porpoising was decreased by probably 95% as well. Good luck!

-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jcnsue said:


> theres a recycling place nearby, it might be a week or two before i can get there with the trailer, but i'll get it weighed and front and rear weights on the truck. i'll try to get there without the trailer and do it unloaded. i'll get back with those. maybe someeone can help me understand gawr and gvwr when i get those weights. thanks


Here is the chart I created this summer with the help of PDX_Doug.


----------



## jcnsue (Nov 12, 2008)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I do have the "Equalizer" brand setup and will vouch for the others in the "check your setup" area. My dealer put our Equalizer on and did a decent job but it was not dialed into my truck and camper. As a result, I got some sway and I also got the porpoising you are referring to. I actually porpoised so bad one time on a road in Oklahoma that I dislodged my rear slide from the tracks in the ceiling and had to go through a bit of a pita getting it back into the tracks and setting it all back up again so it slid smoothly and straight. After that, I spent some time getting my setup dialed in right. Never have experienced any sway since then. The porpoising was decreased by probably 95% as well. Good luck!
> 
> -CC


wow, it looks like i'm going to be spending some intimate time with my hitch. when you say the dealer got it close, when you fine tuned it, how close was it to the the way it came. what did you change, small changes or large. i'm just trying to get an idea how finicky i have to be to "get it right". thanks for the time.
jim


----------



## jcnsue (Nov 12, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> theres a recycling place nearby, it might be a week or two before i can get there with the trailer, but i'll get it weighed and front and rear weights on the truck. i'll try to get there without the trailer and do it unloaded. i'll get back with those. maybe someeone can help me understand gawr and gvwr when i get those weights. thanks


Here is the chart I created this summer with the help of PDX_Doug.









[/quote]
very interesting. in the end it looks like you were trying to get the system to keep the front weight of the truck almost at the original weight, adjusting washers assuming for tilt of the head to get adjust loading on the bars. it looks like that the truck should be carrying the complete weight of the tongue and the diff. of the weight unloaded from the front. before you started adjusting bars and washers, how am i supposed to adjust the head height on the hitch. can i assume that the ball height on the head should be equal to the ball height on the trailer when the trailer is sitting level. once you were all done. did it really affect the ride. your yellow box, is that the setup before you started adjusting.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

jcnsue said:


> I do have the "Equalizer" brand setup and will vouch for the others in the "check your setup" area. My dealer put our Equalizer on and did a decent job but it was not dialed into my truck and camper. As a result, I got some sway and I also got the porpoising you are referring to. I actually porpoised so bad one time on a road in Oklahoma that I dislodged my rear slide from the tracks in the ceiling and had to go through a bit of a pita getting it back into the tracks and setting it all back up again so it slid smoothly and straight. After that, I spent some time getting my setup dialed in right. Never have experienced any sway since then. The porpoising was decreased by probably 95% as well. Good luck!
> 
> -CC


wow, it looks like i'm going to be spending some intimate time with my hitch. when you say the dealer got it close, when you fine tuned it, how close was it to the the way it came. what did you change, small changes or large. i'm just trying to get an idea how finicky i have to be to "get it right". thanks for the time.
jim
[/quote]

Jim - I was lucky in that I talked to Outbackers! Folks here helped me determine that the number of washers I had in the head was good (I have 6). I did watch a couple of equalizer setup videos on their website and also read the instructions. I also did some measuring on the fender arches (per Equalizer instructions). I then looked at the L-brackets and pretty quickly realized that there was not enough tension on the bars. I raised the brackets one setting and it completely changed the way the hitch behaved for the better. If you were to tear the whole setup down and put it all back together doing it "by the book", I would think that you can expect 2.5-3 hours or so. Be sure to do it on a flat, level area like a parking lot. It is a very good setup.

-CC


----------

